# The "goggles under/over the helmet" thread



## sheepstealer

Don't flame (or flame, if you really want to) but I'm curious as to what you guys do with goggle placement when wearing a helmet, and why.

I see all the kids wearing them under the helmet with a beanie but also a contingent going over the helmet. It's split pretty evenly where I ride in NH.

I've almost always worn mine over the helmet but decided to give the under a try this year and I like it, but find that the goggles tend to slip down my nose and so its almost preventing me from breathing out my nose. (It sounds worse than it is).

I suppose the point of this thread is part curiosity what people think about this somewhat-recent style choice and how the hell you wear under-the-helmet goggles correctly. For instance, I wear a smith maze w/ I/Os. Should the back of the goggle strap be inside your helmet? 

I'll be honest, I like the look of under-the-helmet but can't quite see the practicality of it.


----------



## sabatoa

Over. I pull my goggles up on my helmet a bunch throughout the day and it seems like that wouldn't be possible with the straps under the helmet.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

No idea why anyone would wear their goggles strap UNDER their helmet makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## sabatoa

Probably because the kids see that it's how the pros wear them in comps.


----------



## boarderaholic

Strap goes over the helmet. As mentioned, I found the goggles tend to slip which makes breathing really hard, and it makes my helmet fit really wonky as well.


----------



## bseracka

Form, or function pick one. I go over the helmet

Thread needz moar poal


----------



## cav0011

it is purely a copycat of pros things. when you watch the pros their helmets are there only because they have to it isnt functional at all.


----------



## Donutz

I'm going to start paying attention now, but I don't remember EVER seeing strap under helmet.


----------



## linvillegorge

Donutz said:


> I'm going to start paying attention now, but I don't remember EVER seeing strap under helmet.


Pretty much all the kid do it. Us older, more practical riders generally go over the helmet. It's just easier and makes more sense.


----------



## sabatoa

Donutz said:


> I'm going to start paying attention now, but I don't remember EVER seeing strap under helmet.


I don't pay attention to what people on the hill are doing but I see the pros do it all the time.



















Shaun White doesn't but that's probably because Oakley pays him the big bucks to flash the O on the side of his head. :laugh:


----------



## PBLRDom

I wear mine over as well. It seems silly to wear them under.


----------



## poutanen

Terje says: "over the helmet"


----------



## jbernste03

poutanen said:


> Terje says: "over the helmet"


+1 for awesomeness


----------



## binarypie

I don't know how well the helmet will fit if you put your goggles under it.


----------



## MikeCL

Over! I can't see it any other way


----------



## TBomb

Haha is this a real thing? Over, always, which is how it was designed to work.


----------



## StimulisRK

I personally cant get it to work because of my head shape. I have a long head and helmets barely fit me in general. Especially cause I have Smith I/O gogs and they have that huge plastic clip in the back which digs into the back of my head. Idk how people fit a beanie under the helmet too.


----------



## cav0011

StimulisRK said:


> I personally cant get it to work because of my head shape. I have a long head and helmets barely fit me in general. Especially cause I have Smith I/O gogs and they have that huge plastic clip in the back which digs into the back of my head. Idk how people fit a beanie under the helmet too.


buy a helmet a size too big (which renders it pointless) then loosen all the straps to the max they can go (to increase the uselessness), then wa'la you can look like an x-games rider. (unless they are sponsored by oakley it seems).


----------



## Slush Puppie

Under for me..

Mostly because my helmet is just a slightly better fit with a thin beanie or balaclava on.

But I also prefer the lower profile look of no ear pads.

And that I can take the helmet off/on without needing to faff with the goggles.

Main disadvantage is not being able to lift the googles up onto your head without removing the helmet. 

But thats outweighed by the advantages (for me).


----------



## seant46

Some of you guys are just haters! I didnt know so much 'logic' had to go into where you put your goggles I like my strap under my helmet because it looks better to me and i dont notice much difference in comfort. I dont spend much time riding without goggles so I dont need to put them up top many times, they can just hang around my neck for a bit instead.


----------



## ChiTownRon

I just bought a helmet and have yet to use it, but I noticed I could really go either way. Seems like over helmet is more convenient but it seems more comfy for me when I wear it under on the beanie.


----------



## binarypie

My only concern with goggles under is safety. But I'm not a helmet engineer


----------



## mtl20

with my electric i have to wear my goggle under my helmet since the strap is too small to go over the helmet.


----------



## StimulisRK

binarypie said:


> My only concern with goggles under is safety. But I'm not a helmet engineer


It is a safety thing. Because most of the time people who do this take out all of the padding to make everything fit. I'm almost positive when I got my Maze helmet, the pamphlet/instructions specifically warned against going under the helmet.


----------



## Alex B

My helmet is designed for the goggles to go under or over, so I guess safety isn't an issue.

I wear mine over as I lift them quite a lot, though as they're not great goggles they do lift a little on the sides of my face.

Alex B


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

I wear the goggles under the helmet because the clip on the back of my helmet fell off and I lost it. I actually went to a shop and they ordered me a new one. I am still wearing the goggles under the helmet. I like it that way.

I normally don't even wear a helmet. A nasty out of no were fall, almost like I was pushed over caused me to start wearing one again.

I have a Bern helmet and those tend to be the type people wear over goggles. Bern helmets are more simple and lack all the crap around the ears. Wearing my helmet over the goggles works will with the model of helmet I have.


----------



## heggathestrasni

mtl20 said:


> with my electric i have to wear my goggle under my helmet since the strap is too small to go over the helmet.


Same here, my Oakley Wisdoms came with shorter strap (you can buy longer one if you would like to wear your goggles over the helmet though).

I decided on wearing my Crowbars under the helmet as well, as I often take the helmet off when on the lift, to minimize the fogging without taking my goggles off (I'm sweating A LOT). :huh: This way I'm able to cool myself and release some of the heat.


----------



## Extremo

Under...there's no advantage either way. Under looks better IMO.


----------



## tdn

Over the helmet for me. It's just much more comfortable over the helmet, in addition to being able to rest the goggles on the helmet and not have the helmet push down on the goggles or the goggles slipping on to my nose.


----------



## StimulisRK

Honestly I think it all depends on how your head is shaped. I think under looks better, but for the life of me I can't get it to work. My head is already big, and I can't get a beanie to fit under, then it just looks ridiculously big with my Smith Maze (which already doesn't fit right cause of my long head)


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Extremo said:


> Under...there's no advantage either way. Under looks better IMO.


Um there are advantages. Helmet's are not designed to be loose. It defeats the purpose. The more shit you put under the helmet, the less safe it is.


----------



## Extremo

NoOtherOptions said:


> Um there are advantages. Helmet's are not designed to be loose. It defeats the purpose. The more shit you put under the helmet, the less safe it is.


Acually by that logic the more shit you stuff under the helmet the less loose it is. 

And you're right, there are advantages. 

A) you can take off your helmet without having to take off your goggles with it
B) you don't look like a tool

I knew all the pro's were on to something


----------



## Alex B

Extremo said:


> Acually by that logic the more shit you stuff under the helmet the less loose it is.
> 
> And you're right, there are advantages.
> 
> A) you can take off your helmet without having to take off your goggles with it
> B) you don't look like a tool
> 
> I knew all the pro's were on to something


Surely the helmet wouldn't be loose if it fits right in the first place? 

I've never actually noticed how anyone else on the mountain wear their goggles. I wear mine over because I like to lift them quite regularly.

Alex B


----------



## Thad Osprey

Got a question for everyone on helmet tightness. Would there be a huge difference if I removed all the padding inside the helmet and replaced that with a beanie because the padding just didn't fit right but the beanie makes it fit so much better? I wonder if there is a scientific study on padding vs beanie in terms of influencing decceleration upon impact and impairing what the foam is supposed to do etc. 

Seems like we got the goggles outside faction of the "taliban" posting on here and I would really like to see the evidence. Dismissing goggles inside as simply following the pros is quite an unhelpful stereotype. There is no "correct way" to wear them and goggles out can be really uncomfortable in terms of pressure points for lots of riders. I also find from observation (which is imperfect) that when riders fall, those with goggles worn outside have a higher chance of goggles displacing themselves opening them to injuries the goggles were meant to protect. Ever see those dudes picking themselves up with the goggles hanging off the helmet clip? 

Moreover, the area where the goggle straps are when worn inside the helmet do not seem to impede the proper function of the helmet to an extent significant enough to impair the safety function of the helmet. If I had thicker hair at the side of the head 5 times the thickness of a goggle strap, am I more or less safe than the skinhead who wears his goggles outside? 

And without clear evidence either way, it comes down to a matter of choice. C'mon people, this is a snowboarding forum. Leave the narrow mindedness for the skiers.


----------



## liner

Thad Osprey said:


> *There is no "correct way" to wear them *


this is a straight up fact. Unless your wearing them around your ankles. 

When I wear my typical gettup, helmet, my pull over facemask, and a bandanna, which is 99% of the time, goggles are on the outside so i can lift them up when need be. 

If i forget my facemask or bandana, I seem to end up putting my goggles under my helmet to tighten up the fit. 

Also depending on what headphones I have on me, goggle straps can provide that extra suttin suttin to make em fit right. 

No right way, just different ways.


----------



## Alex B

I would say replacing the padding with a beanie would be ok, the only thing that springs to mind is how slippery it may be, but that depends on what the inside of the helmet is like. Mine came with different thickness pads and all they are is foam pads that velcro inside, so I'd guess a beanie had the same level of impact absorbtion.

Mines only a cheapish helmet and that has cutouts for wearing goggles inside, so I imagine most helmets would be designed for either anyway. I may try wearing mine inside on holiday next week just to see if they're more comfortable, as I do suffer from pressure across my nose, (but I think thats more a case of the goggles not being a great fit).

Alex B


----------



## Extremo

liner said:


> this is a straight up fact. Unless your wearing them around your ankles.
> 
> When I wear my typical gettup, helmet, my pull over facemask, and a bandanna, which is 99% of the time, goggles are on the outside so i can lift them up when need be.
> 
> If i forget my facemask or bandana, I seem to end up putting my goggles under my helmet to tighten up the fit.
> 
> Also depending on what headphones I have on me, goggle straps can provide that extra suttin suttin to make em fit right.
> 
> No right way, just different ways.


Yep, another added benefit to wearing the goggles under...they hold my earbuds in place.


----------



## Extremo

Thad Osprey said:


> Got a question for everyone on helmet tightness. Would there be a huge difference if I removed all the padding inside the helmet and replaced that with a beanie because the padding just didn't fit right but the beanie makes it fit so much better? I wonder if there is a scientific study on padding vs beanie in terms of influencing decceleration upon impact and impairing what the foam is supposed to do etc.
> 
> Seems like we got the goggles outside faction of the "taliban" posting on here and I would really like to see the evidence. Dismissing goggles inside as simply following the pros is quite an unhelpful stereotype. There is no "correct way" to wear them and goggles out can be really uncomfortable in terms of pressure points for lots of riders. I also find from observation (which is imperfect) that when riders fall, those with goggles worn outside have a higher chance of goggles displacing themselves opening them to injuries the goggles were meant to protect. Ever see those dudes picking themselves up with the goggles hanging off the helmet clip?
> 
> Moreover, the area where the goggle straps are when worn inside the helmet do not seem to impede the proper function of the helmet to an extent significant enough to impair the safety function of the helmet. If I had thicker hair at the side of the head 5 times the thickness of a goggle strap, am I more or less safe than the skinhead who wears his goggles outside?
> 
> And without clear evidence either way, it comes down to a matter of choice. C'mon people, this is a snowboarding forum. Leave the narrow mindedness for the skiers.


I own a couple of helmets as does my son and GF. Each of the helmets padding is different, by either thickness or density. I would assume that it doesn't matter if you pull the padding out and wear a beanie under instead. The padding doesn't look like it provides any added protection and is just a measure of comfort. 

But, I'm no expert.


----------



## Karpediem

People who wear their goggles under the helmet look like their mom forced them to wear a helmet before they could go ride and she put the helmet on for them. The pros look like their sponsor quickly caught them before they headed out and said "Here, throw this on quick!" To each their own, but I haven't seen a "goggle under the helmet" setup ever look good, and most the time it doesn't even look like the helmet would offer any protection the way they are wearing it.


----------



## binarypie

Extremo said:


> I own a couple of helmets as does my son and GF. Each of the helmets padding is different, by either thickness or density. I would assume that it doesn't matter if you pull the padding out and wear a beanie under instead. The padding doesn't look like it provides any added protection and is just a measure of comfort.
> 
> But, I'm no expert.


Most of my helmets don't really have padding but more of a harness to hold your head into a specific location.


----------



## outofcontrol

last season I've gotten a new helmet (giro surface s) and this one is a lot bigger an bulckier compared to my previous one. I noticed that the strap on my goggle got streched and lost it's form a bit, so this season I will wear it under to prevent further streching


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Over for tourists, under for locals. Shaka brah!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

when i actually wear a helmet i go under. i hate getting the straps stretched out from having them over a helmet.


----------



## East§ide

i HATE wearing my helmet, but in an effort to get my gf to wear hers, i decided to wear mine lately. ive gone back and forth with it under and over the helmet..i think it looks better with the goggles under the helmet, but it is a pain in the ass to take it on and off to take the goggles off..i can go either way with it really.


----------



## sheepstealer

Alright, so here's a question.

What brands of helmets do you think are better for going 1) over or 2) under?

Right now I have a black Smith Maze and I look like an astronaut when I go over the helmet (I put on the ear muff attachment when I go over the helmet too). When I go under, I take off the ear muffs and inside padding and wear a beanie instead. Its still weird though, the helmet slides around just a little bit = unsafe.

And....go.


----------



## East§ide

sheepstealer said:


> Alright, so here's a question.
> 
> What brands of helmets do you think are better for going 1) over or 2) under?
> 
> Right now I have a black Smith Maze and I look like an astronaut when I go over the helmet (I put on the ear muff attachment when I go over the helmet too). When I go under, I take off the ear muffs and inside padding and wear a beanie instead. Its still weird though, the helmet slides around just a little bit = unsafe.
> 
> And....go.


i have a smith maze and i have the same issue..with the ear pads and goggles over, i look like maverick from top gun. when i take out the padding and wear a beanie with the goggles under, it looks alot better. with my bern baker helmet, i still think it looks a little better underneath, but it definitely has a lower profile and just looks better with the goggles overall..under or over. i tried them both, and i can go either way. i like having a beanie on when i take my helmet off but i also dont want to compromise the protection my helmet gives me by wearing it improperly


----------



## sheepstealer

East§ide said:


> i have a smith maze and i have the same issue..with the ear pads and goggles over, i look like maverick from top gun. when i take out the padding and wear a beanie with the goggles under, it looks alot better. with my bern baker helmet, i still think it looks a little better underneath, but it definitely has a lower profile and just looks better with the goggles overall..under or over. i tried them both, and i can go either way. i like having a beanie on when i take my helmet off but i also dont want to compromise the protection my helmet gives me by wearing it improperly


Eastside, are you getting a lot of slippage when you go under the helmet? Maybe its the beanie I'm wearing or just the shape of my head....


----------



## East§ide

um i wouldnt say slippage, but its obvious that the helmet doesnt fit the way it is designed to..it fits BETTER with the Bern helmet than with the Smith, meaning that it feels as if it is still giving me the protection that im wearing it for whereas the Smith would likely move around alot more..i think that has alot to do with Bern's "sink-fit" that sits lower on your head for a lower profile look


----------



## StimulisRK

I've yet to get my Maze to work with the goggles under no matter what I do. I really do love the helmet though, aside from the giant earpads.


----------



## Extremo

StimulisRK said:


> I've yet to get my Maze to work with the goggles under no matter what I do. I really do love the helmet though, aside from the giant earpads.


My buddy has the maze and runs his goggles under. He doesn't use the earpads. He wears a beanie underneath instead. You might need a larger size helmet to fit everything underneath. 

My capix helmet came with 3 sets of padding. I use the thinnest set in the front and removed the rest and run a beanie. My goggle strap fits snugly underneath. Try doing the same.


----------



## Consonantal

When I started out snowboarding I never wore a helmet so now that I do wear one, it feels weird to have the straps on the outside. 

Over the helmet doesn't sit as flush and snug against my face as under the helmet.

It works really well for me actually, I never need to take my goggles off and when I go for lunch or something, it's nice to be able to take off the helmet separate from the goggles without having them dangling on the clip.

IDK why people think under the helmet looks cooler though. I think over the helmet, showing off your whatever fancy goggle strap is cooler. (erego the giant O like Shaun white)


----------



## Basti

It really depends on the helmet.

I can't fit a goggle strap underneath my Bern Watts with earpads without dying of a headache so I put it over.

I also have a Pro Tec bike helmet that perfectly fits a beanie and the goggle strap underneath. Sits tight, no slipping. I prefer it this way because you can take the helmet off without removing the goggles or beanie. And yes, I think it looks better. But I wouldn't sacrifice performance/safety for the looks.


----------



## JamesX

All the helmet instructions I have ever read always tells you to not put anything between your helmet and your head. Such as a Beanie.

The idea is that the shape of the helmet is important to the impact absorption and it suppose to match the shape of your head. If during impact your helmet can rotate (because there is another layer between you and the helmet) then it makes it less effective. That is why the normal test for helmet is if you try to move the helmet and your forehead skin doesn't shift with it then your helmet is not fitted right.

Never put that claim to the test though, but I do what the manufacturer suggests. I would imagine the goggle strap doesn't matter since it is so low on the helmet, but I always wear it out.


----------



## liner

Ill second that. I've taken a few falls I remember that hit the plastic piece just right and caused so minor pains that could have easily been avoided. Just added pressure between the helmet from the plastic adjusters. 

Still, I switch back and forth depending on my getup that day.


----------



## RockSteady

If you start sweating and your goggle strap is under you cant put them up off your face and set on the helmet. DUH
I like style but i'm not willing to sacrifice a large amount of function.


----------



## Planet Boulder

The only time I ever wore my goggles under the helmet was when I owned a pair of Uvex goggles that weren't designed for over the helmet use back in the 90s. Good goggles, but I HATED having to take off my helmet to remove 'em.

Will never wear them under again.


----------



## MarshallV82

I prefer wearing them on the outside of my red trace. I have a pair of cheap ass goggles that I wear on the inside on low light days/nights though, fits better that way. I don't really care how I look on the slope though, I'm not out to impress dudes with my fashion sense.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

I wear mine over my helmet. I love that snowboarding helmets come with the thing in the back to hold them in place. I tried it like this when first getting the helmet just cuz I assumed that's how it's supposed to go since it has the strap on the helmet, but I love it like that because it fits snug on my face and doesn't move and I like to take them off sometimes, so I can do that and just place them ontop of my helmet


----------



## riziger

Over. Allows me to lift up my goggles whenever I want, which is gonna be a lot more often than taking off my helmet.


----------



## NWBoarder

I used to always be an over the helmet type, but then I recently decided to try out under the helmet. Turns out, I prefer it under the helmet. I almost never take goggles off unless I'm removing my helmet anyway, so it works out fine for me and it turns out to be more comfrtable as well. Never know until you try I suppose.


----------

